

Exercise Boosts Academic Performance, Especially for Girls in Science - RougeFemme
http://www.healthline.com/health-news/children-exercise-boosts-academic-performance-especially-for-girls-102213

======
001sky
_moderate to vigorous intensity PA (MVPA)_

Aka, Sport. Has to be one of the most reducilous acronyms ever,

